# Help with info on moving to Portugal



## Samhaidar (Oct 5, 2015)

We are interested in moving to Central Algarve, we have been there many times. We have never asked how much is the yearly property tax on a villa, also car insurance and private health insurance (can you buy health insurance with a preexisting condition). I know it will be difficult to give an exact answer but I need the ball park if you can...

Thank you for your help...


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

I see that you are listed as living in the US, if US citizens you will want to check with the Portugal Embassy you are applying for your VISA at, to see what types of health insurance policies they will accept as proof of private healthcare. The embassy we applied at wanted to see only a full health plan, while others I understand accept health travel insurance plans. There are a full range of health insurance plans here, we have a Multicare.pt plan. You can spend hundreds up to several thousand, but far less than US plans.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Let me add to GMs (very good) advice that your question about property tax is a bit like asking how long is a piece of string. 

It'll depend on size, age, value & condition of property and although I don't know if it'd apply to visa holders as opposed to new immigrants with a right to reside, you might be able to get a 'rates holiday' depending on age & location of property etc. 

We have UK passports so have a right to reside & we bought about 5 years ago and are still haven't had to pay anything at all....... But are expecting our first bill (probably) later this year.


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes, we too did qualify for a tax break for the house we bought, 3 years, but we had to sign a document stating we would file yearly tax returns in Portugal, even if no tax due, to qualify for it. We were told that the tax break going forward will be applied to all expats, eu and non eu, that way....but as with everything here, one doesn't know unless they ask when they purchase, things change depending where you are. . And a good point by TM is that rules are different for eu and non eu citizens, so research what you read, it may not be for non eu citizens .


----------



## Samhaidar (Oct 5, 2015)

thank you for the reply, I will contact the embassy.

Sam


----------



## Samhaidar (Oct 5, 2015)

What do you think your property tax will be? We want a villa about 5000 sq/ft for a price between 1.0 and 1.5M Euro. I have no idea what will the property tax will be on something this size or the electric etc... Thanks for your info.


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

We are in Central Portugal, not the Algarve so I do not know the costs for that area, hopefully someone living there can help. Perhaps you could contact a realtor in that area, that can assist. ERA realty also has offices in Portugal, as in the US, perhaps you can email them your general questions.


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

grammymissy said:


> Perhaps you could contact a realtor in that area, that can assist. ERA realty also has offices in Portugal, as in the US, perhaps you can email them your general questions.


My experience of emailing realtor's and receiving a reply, especially ERA, was like trying to get blood out of a stone:fingerscrossed:


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Fortunately for us, in the Central Portugal area, they were all great. Don't know if it would have went as smoothly without that support at the beginning of the search. If the realtors hadn't responded, I probably would not have worked with them.


----------

